# [Solved] Kann nicht drucken mit CUPS.

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habe hier einen HP Photosmart C309a. Wollte diesen unter CUPS mit hplip anbinden.

HP-SETUP lief problemlos durch und der Drucker ist nun in Cups drin.

Leider kann ich nicht drucken. "Could not execute /usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups"

Wenn ich diese Datei per Hand ausführen will, krieg ich einen netten Speicherzugriffsfehler... liegt wohl daran, wieso Cups nicht druckt.

Ich habe mal einen strace draufgemacht, aber ich selbst werde daraus nicht wirklich schlau... jemand ne Idee, was ich nun probieren kann?

```

Atlantia filter # strace ./hpcups

execve("./hpcups", ["./hpcups"], [/* 53 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0xae1000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbaf5000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=94395, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 94395, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfbadd000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libjpeg.so.7", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0 Q\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=329560, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2424856, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfb688000

mprotect(0x7f3dfb6d8000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfb8d7000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4f000) = 0x7f3dfb8d7000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\360\r\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14320, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2109600, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfb484000

mprotect(0x7f3dfb486000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfb686000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2000) = 0x7f3dfb686000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libcups.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0000\367\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=311904, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbadc000

mmap(NULL, 2407416, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfb238000

mprotect(0x7f3dfb280000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfb47f000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x47000) = 0x7f3dfb47f000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libcupsimage.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\2209\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=109400, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2205152, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfb01d000

mprotect(0x7f3dfb037000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfb236000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x19000) = 0x7f3dfb236000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.2/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0 \242\5\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1023440, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 3202776, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfad0f000

mprotect(0x7f3dfae00000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfb000000, 36864, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xf1000) = 0x7f3dfb000000

mmap(0x7f3dfb009000, 81624, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfb009000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\200>\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=526288, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbadb000

mmap(NULL, 2621576, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfaa8e000

mprotect(0x7f3dfab0e000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfad0d000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7f000) = 0x7f3dfad0d000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libgcc_s.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0000-\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=92360, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2188280, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfa877000

mprotect(0x7f3dfa88d000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfaa8c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x15000) = 0x7f3dfaa8c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\320\354\1\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1399848, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 3508136, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfa51e000

mprotect(0x7f3dfa66d000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfa86d000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x14f000) = 0x7f3dfa86d000

mmap(0x7f3dfa872000, 18344, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfa872000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\320A\1\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=321824, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbada000

mmap(NULL, 2417360, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3dfa2cf000

mprotect(0x7f3dfa317000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfa517000, 28672, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x48000) = 0x7f3dfa517000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0@\367\5\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=1470728, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 3581144, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3df9f64000

mprotect(0x7f3dfa0a9000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3dfa2a9000, 139264, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x145000) = 0x7f3dfa2a9000

mmap(0x7f3dfa2cb000, 13528, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfa2cb000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\300Y\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=130326, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2208096, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3df9d48000

mprotect(0x7f3df9d5f000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3df9f5e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x16000) = 0x7f3df9f5e000

mmap(0x7f3df9f60000, 12640, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3df9f60000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0`\n\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=38816, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbad9000

mmap(NULL, 2322784, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3df9b10000

mprotect(0x7f3df9b18000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3df9d18000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8000) = 0x7f3df9d18000

mmap(0x7f3df9d1a000, 184672, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3df9d1a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0@ \0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=92032, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2187408, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3df98f9000

mprotect(0x7f3df990f000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3df9b0e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x15000) = 0x7f3df9b0e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libtiff.so.3", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\220\211\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=428456, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2524936, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3df9690000

mprotect(0x7f3df96f6000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3df98f5000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x65000) = 0x7f3df98f5000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0pU\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=161656, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbad8000

mmap(NULL, 2257032, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3df9468000

mprotect(0x7f3df948f000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3df968e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x26000) = 0x7f3df968e000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbad7000

mmap(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbad5000

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x7f3dfbad5720) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3df968e000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3df98f5000, 12288, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3df9b0e000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3df9d18000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3df9f5e000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfa2a9000, 45056, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfa517000, 8192, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfa86d000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfaa8c000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfad0d000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfb000000, 28672, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfb236000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfb47f000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfb686000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfb8d7000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x630000, 4096, PROT_READ)     = 0

mprotect(0x7f3dfbaf6000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f3dfbadd000, 94395)           = 0

set_tid_address(0x7f3dfbad59f0)         = 5310

set_robust_list(0x7f3dfbad5a00, 0x18)   = 0

futex(0x7fffd86e84cc, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 0

futex(0x7fffd86e84cc, FUTEX_WAIT_BITSET_PRIVATE|FUTEX_CLOCK_REALTIME, 1, NULL, 7f3dfbad5720) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x7f3df9d4d840, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_SIGINFO, 0x7f3df9d57010}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0x7f3df9d4d8d0, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO, 0x7f3df9d57010}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0xae1000

brk(0xb02000)                           = 0xb02000

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2309, ...}) = 0

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2309, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbaf4000

read(3, "TZif2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 2309

lseek(3, -1467, SEEK_CUR)               = 842

read(3, "TZif2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\t\0\0\0\t\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 1467

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3dfbaf4000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/cups/cupsd.conf", O_RDONLY)  = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0640, st_size=4044, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3dfbaf4000

read(3, "#\n# \"$Id: cupsd.conf.in 8805 200"..., 4096) = 4044

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3dfbaf4000, 4096)            = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.4 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.32-rc7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-rc7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_L9400_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 14 Nov 2009 21:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="gzip"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-f9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d acpi alsa amd64 bindist bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb crypt cups dri exif flac ftp gimp gnome gnome-keyring gpm gtk hal iconv idn ipv6 java javascript jingle jpeg jpeg2k libnotify lzo mikmod mmx mng mp3 multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nsplugin offensive ogg opengl oss pam pdf png policykit python qt4 readline samba scanner slang smp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd threads tiff timidity truetype unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis xcb xinerama xml xscreensaver zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by ConiKost on Fri Nov 20, 2009 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marlo

Für das neue net-print/hplip-3.9.10 

habe ich:

 */etc/portage/package.use wrote:*   

> 
> 
> net-print/hplip doc fax gtk hpcups libnotify parport policykit qt3 qt4 scanner snmp hpijs new-hpcups -minimal zeroconf
> 
> net-print/cups X -acl dbus java jpeg -ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff  -gnutls -kerberos php -samba slp -static -xinetd zeroconf
> ...

 

Und das Teil funktioniert prima.

Grüße

PS: Das Kommando

```
./hpcups 
```

 gibt es nicht. Zumindest bei mir. Was hast du tatsächlich gemacht?

----------

## ConiKost

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Für das neue net-print/hplip-3.9.10 
> 
> habe ich:
> 
>  */etc/portage/package.use wrote:*   
> ...

 

Hi!

Der Unterschied ist, ich habe das hpijs flag nicht gesetzt.

Wenn ich aber mit genau deinen USE-Flags emerge, so habe ich /usr/libexec/filter/hpcups immer noch da. hpijs ist aber wohl was falsches, weil dann die nötige *.ppd mit fehlt für meinen All-in-One HP. (Photosmart C309a)

Das ganze ist übrigens hier ein Problem mit Gentoo. Weil unter einem Ubuntu rennt das problemlos...

----------

## Marlo

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ganze ist übrigens hier ein Problem mit Gentoo...

 

Na ja schade. Mit Gentoo kenn ich mich nicht aus.

 :Razz: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   
> 
> Das ganze ist übrigens hier ein Problem mit Gentoo... 
> 
> Na ja schade. Mit Gentoo kenn ich mich nicht aus.
> ...

 

;D

Evtl gehe ich den falschen Ansatz wegen hpcups aus.

Hier ein Log, wenn ich versuche mit CUPS was zu drucken.

http://pastebin.com/m3700b846

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## ScytheMan

Probier mal foomatic-db zu emergen, damit lief es bei mir zumindest ohne Probleme (hab einen HP C5180)

----------

## Marlo

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://pastebin.com/m3700b846
> 
> Jemand eine Idee?

 

Hi ConiKost,

ich würde in cups die Drucker löschen, sodann cups runterfahren und mit

den obigen Useflags neu emergen und starten. 

Sodann auch mit den obigen Useflags hplip mergen und mir folgendes anschauen:

hp-  und die Zaubertaste zweimal drücken. Danach siehst du alle hplips-Kommandos, etwa so

 *hp-2xTabtaste wrote:*   

> server: ~ # hp-
> 
> hp-align           hp-devicesettings  hp-info            hp-makeuri         hp-pqdiag          hp-query           hp-systray         hp-unload
> 
> hp-check           hp-fab             hp-levels          hp-mkuri           hp-print           hp-scan           hp-testpage        hp-wificonfig
> ...

 

Das hp-check springt einem förmlich ins Auge, und deshalb nimmst du es auch.

Es gibt in etwa dieses Ergebnis:

 *hp-check wrote:*   

> 
> 
> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.10)                                                                                                                                            
> 
> Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 14.3     
> ...

 

Sollte bei dir noch kein "No errors or warnings." stehen, installierst du das nach, was dir gesagt wird.

Als nächstes kannst du hp-plugin aufrufen und zusätzliche Druckertreiber installieren.

Erst zum Schluß ruft du hp-setup auf und pfuscht nicht an den vom Install-Manager vorgeschlagenen Treibern herum, es sei denn, du weist was du tust.

Tja und dann kannste drucken. Die Druckerverwaltung, Patrone ausrichten, Füllstände kontrollieren etc.  sollte übrigens immer über hp gemacht werden.

Viel Spaß.

Ma

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo Marlo,

erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Post!

 *Quote:*   

>  ich würde in cups die Drucker löschen, sodann cups runterfahren und mit 
> 
> den obigen Useflags neu emergen und starten.
> 
> 

 

Oke, habe jetzt cups und hplip komplett gelöscht und mit genau deinen use flags installiert.

->net-print/hplip doc fax gtk hpcups libnotify parport policykit qt3 qt4 scanner snmp hpijs new-hpcups -minimal zeroconf 

->net-print/cups X -acl dbus java jpeg -ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -gnutls -kerberos php -samba slp -static -xinetd zeroconf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hp-check springt einem förmlich ins Auge, und deshalb nimmst du es auch.
> 
> 

 

Hab ich durchgefürt. Es wird nun ein ERROR oder warnung gemeldet:

-> http://pastebin.com/m2fd38d3

```

Checking for dependency: CUPS DDK - CUPS driver development kit...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

```

Zufolge von https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287005 ist cupsddk in 1.4 enthalten. Seperat lässt es sich hier aufgrund kolisionen mit cups 1.4 garnicht installieren.

Nun gut, erstmal weiter mit hp-plugin. Geht nicht. Kommt ne Meldung wegen bash:

```

Atlantia / # hp-plugin -i

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.10)

Plugin Download and Install Utility ver. 2.1

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

error: PolicyKit support requires DBUS or PolicyKit support files missing

(Note: Defaults for each question are maked with a '*'. Press <enter> to accept the default.)

                                                                                                                                                            /

-----------------------------------------

| PLUG-IN INSTALLATION FOR HPLIP 3.9.10 |

-----------------------------------------

  Option      Description

  ----------  --------------------------------------------------

  d           Download plug-in from HP (recomended)

  p           Specify a path to the plug-in (advanced)

  q           Quit hp-plugin (skip installation)

Enter option (d=download*, p=specify path, q=quit) ? d

--------------------------

| DOWNLOAD CONFIGURATION |

--------------------------

Checking for network connection...                                                                                                                          Downloading configuration file from: http://hplip.sf.net/plugin.conf

Downloading configuration: [**********************************************************************************************************] 100%  8.0 KB

-------------------

| DOWNLOAD PLUGIN |

-------------------

Checking for network connection...                                                                                                                          Downloading plug-in from: http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-3.9.10-plugin.run

Downloading plug-in: [****************************************************************************************************************] 100%  8.0 KB   Receiving digital keys: /usr/bin/gpg --no-permission-warning --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 0x9013c005

----------------------

| INSTALLING PLUG-IN |

----------------------

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing HPLIP 3.9.10 Plugin Self Extracting Archive.................................

/tmp/hplip-3.9.10-plugin.run: ./hplip-plugin-install: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Keine Berechtigung

Done.

```

Da ich hiermit keine zusätzlichen PPDs installierne kann, findet mein hp-setup auch keine Treiber...

```

Atlantia / # hp-setup -i -b net

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.9.10)

Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

(Note: Defaults for each question are maked with a '*'. Press <enter> to accept the default.)

                                                                                                                                                            Using device: hp:/net/Photosmart_C309a_series?zc=c309a

Setting up device: hp:/net/Photosmart_C309a_series?zc=c309a

---------------------

| PRINT QUEUE SETUP |

---------------------

Please enter a name for this print queue (m=use model name:'Photosmart_C309a'*, q=quit) ?

Using queue name: Photosmart_C309a

Locating PPD file... Please wait.

error: No PPD found for model photosmart_c309a using new algorithm. Trying old algorithm...

error: No PPD found for model photosmart_c309a using old algorithm.

error: Unable to find an appropriate PPD file.

Would you like to specify the path to the correct PPD file to use (y=yes, n=no*, q=quit) ?

error: PPD file required. Setup cannot continue. Exiting.

```

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nun ratlos...

----------

## Marlo

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Checking for dependency: CUPS DDK - CUPS driver development kit...
> ...

 

Cups ddk brauchst du nur, wenn du selbst entwickeln willst. Das kann wegbleiben.

 *http://pastebin.com/m2fd38d3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> #
> ...

 

So wie es aussieht findet hplip den Drucker nicht. Du solltest wiklich die Meldungen nach dem mergen lesen, die sind oft sehr hilfreich.

 * Messages generated for package net-print/hplip-3.9.10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LOG: postinst
> 
> You should run hp-setup as root if you are installing hplip for the first time,
> ...

 

Oder ist das Kabel nicht angeschlossen? Ist im Kernel alles drin?

----------

## furanku

Bei mir hat es bei genau diesem Problem (aus dem Ausgangsposting: /usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups crasht mit segfault) geholfen, den Drucker im Cups Webfrontend  zu deinstallieren und anschließend neu zu installieren. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, daß es zu Änderungen in den ppd Datein gekommen ist und Cups (bzw. die hp Druckertreiber) diese beim Löschen und Reinstallieren des Druckers neu anlegen. Ein Fall von "IT, have you tried turn it off and on again?" ...  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So wie es aussieht findet hplip den Drucker nicht. Du solltest wiklich die Meldungen nach dem mergen lesen, die sind oft sehr hilfreich.
> 
>  * Messages generated for package net-print/hplip-3.9.10 wrote:*   
> ...

 

Hallo Marlo, mein Drucker ist nicht via USB angeschlossen. Er hängt via Netzwerk dran. Sprich hat seine eigene IP.

Was mich in sofern wundert, hp-setup findet ja den Drucker. Es sucht etwa 10 Sekunden lang und zeigt dann den C309a an. Aber ich war bereits in der lp Gruppe.

----------

## Marlo

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  "IT, have you tried turn it off and on again?" ... 

 

Jo. ++

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mein Drucker ist nicht via USB angeschlossen. Er hängt via Netzwerk dran. Sprich hat seine eigene IP.
> 
> Was mich in sofern wundert, hp-setup findet ja den Drucker. Es sucht etwa 10 Sekunden lang und zeigt dann den C309a an.
> ...

 

Gut, wenn es ein Netzdrucker ist, müssen wir den zweiten Teil der Emerge-Meldung lesen.

 *Messages generated for package net-print/hplip-3.9.10 wrote: wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LOG: postinst
> 
> Starting with versions of hplip >=3.9.8 mDNS is the default network search
> ...

 

Wenn hplip 10 Sekunden sucht ist das zu lange. Läuft bei dir mDNS?

Ich würde gleichwohl erstmal mit USB und direcktem Anschluß am PC anfangen, dann funktioniert der Drucker und du hast

Zeit dich um dein Netzwerk zu kümmern. Denn hier scheint wohl das Problem zu liegen.

Hast du den Drucker in der /etc/hosts angemeldet? 

Erzähl mal was zu deinem Netzwerk.

----------

## Dr. Strangelove

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Leider kann ich nicht drucken. "Could not execute /usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups"
> 
> 

 

Hi, welche Version von hplip benutzt du? 

Seit 'hplip-3.9.10' bekomme ich das gleiche! Habe auch schon das neue USE-Flag 'new-hpcups' probiert, kein Unterschied. 

Es fehlen sogar einige Druckereinstellmöglichkeiten, und das bei einem Uralt-Modell (DeskJet 840C).

Wenn man daran was tut (im Webinterface von CUPS), dann zickt es erst richtig.

Natürlich habe ich immer den alten Drucker entfernt und CUPS neugestartet bevor ich das 'hplip' emerge.

Mit 'hplip-3.9.8-r3' ist wieder alles bestens.

Hier sind übrigens meine USE-Flags für beide Pakete, funktioniert alles wie gewünscht:

```

# emerge -pv hplip cups

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.4.2  USE="X dbus jpeg perl png python ssl tiff -acl -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -pam -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de -da -es -eu -fi -fr -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.9.8-r3  USE="hpcups libnotify minimal -doc -fax -gtk -hpijs -parport -policykit -qt3 -qt4 -scanner -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl -zeroconf" 0 kB
```

(Ich benutze nur das Webinterface von CUPS, und nicht diese Gimmicks die evtl. noch in HPLIP drin sind.)

Versuche doch mal die ältere Version von HPLIP...

----------

## ConiKost

Ich hab das Problem jetzt löst  :Smile:  Lag nicht am Gentoo... im Drucker war einfach mDNS nicht aktiviert. Gentoo jedoch sucht ja mit den neustne HPLIP Treibern via mDNS  :Smile:  Hab das jetzt explicit aktiviert und nun klappt das Drucken/Scannen/Faxen problemlos.

----------

## Marlo

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ich hab das Problem jetzt löst  Lag nicht am Gentoo... im Drucker war einfach mDNS nicht aktiviert. Gentoo jedoch sucht ja mit den neustne HPLIP Treibern via mDNS  Hab das jetzt explicit aktiviert und nun klappt das Drucken/Scannen/Faxen problemlos.

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ConiKost.

Wenn noch was sein sollte, schauste da rein --> file:///usr/share/doc/hplip-3.9.10/html/index.html

Grüße

Ma

----------

